# Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Illexfreak (7. Juni 2006)

:vSo erging es mir und ein paar anderen Anglern vor einer Woche in Schwedenam See Bolmen.3 magere Hechte konnten wir überreden in unsere Boote zu kommen.Geprägt von ständigen Wetterwechseln und sehr hohen Wellen war dieser Urlaub kein Erfolg.Tausende von Schilffeldern- leer!
Selbst das Echolot zeigte in den Buchten kein Fisch, nichts.
Also, liebe Boardies, macht keinen Fehler und geht nicht an den See!!!!
Illexfreak


----------



## Lionhead (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man enttäuscht ist, aber ist deine Kritik nicht etwas allgemein. Hast du keine Fische gefangen, oder wurden dort seit langem keine Hechte mehr gefangen.
Außerdem unterschätzen viele Angler die großen Seen.

Viele Urlauber schimpften schon hier in Deutschland auf die Müritz, den Plauer See, die Boddengewässer, weil Ihre Erwartungshaltung sehr hoch war.
Pech kann man immer haben, pauschalieren sollte man trotzdem nicht.

Also Kopf hoch, das nächste mal klappt es schon.:m 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Große Gewässer, Bootsangeln sowie der starke Wettereinfluß haben ihre ganz eigenen Gesetze. Daß Hechte auch mal 2 Wochen ganz sparsam beissen ist nichts ungewöhnliches, nur für einen zeitbegrenzten Urlaub dann ein Problem. 
Dagegen gibt es aber kein Allheilmittel und kann einem überall passieren. :g Sozusagen grundlegendes Risiko von Angelurlauben.

Auch das mit dem Echoloten ist normal. Ich habe in 10 Jahren Schwedenangeln und etwa 8 Jahre mit Echolot KEINEN echoloteten Hecht gefangen, im Gegenteil: Die merken das Teil anscheinend ein bischen, mit Echolot off gabs mehr Hecht. Man kann damit wunderbar die Unterwasserwelt erkunden, sogar Futterfische gut sehen, aber Zielhechte? #d


----------



## Tooommy (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tja so ist das nun mal mit dem Echolot, wer sich darauf verlässt (lach) der ist verlassen!!

Erst mal vorab ist der Bolmen sehr Fischreich! Durch den sehr starken Winter und langen Winter hat sich dort mit dem Fang dieses Jahr einiges geändert sicherlich. Denn die WASSERTEMPERATUREN nehmen einen starken Anteil daran wo die Fische sich aufhalten. Vielleicht hättest Du mehr Glück gehabt an den Abbruchkanten oder Rinnen oder Bergen im See.

Beim nächsten Besuch gehts bestimmt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## René F (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Auch ich kenne Schneiderzeiten vom Bolmen - aber beim nächsten Mal wurde ich  dann mehr als antschädigt.
Wenn am Schilf nix los ist (und gerade bei Wellengang) sitzen die Hechte meist tiefer.

Wo warst du denn am Bolmen? Ich habe oft gehört, dass zeitweise südlich von Bolmsö nichts ging, dafür aber nördlich. Und umgekehrt...

Also, ich kann über den See definitiv nur gutes sagen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Lieber Illex-Freak!

Auch ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschliessen. War schon zweimal
am Bolmen und war beide Male sehr zufrieden. Auch als wir beim zweiten 
Besuch dort genau so ein Wetter hatten wie ihr haben uns die Hechte nicht
im Stich gelassen. Man muss sich halt nur den veränderten Bedingungen an-
passen und anders Fischen. Gerade am Bolmen gibt es noch viele Bereiche
die auch bei höherem Seegang noch gut zu befischen sind.


----------



## Heiko112 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jungs ich war am montag in den niederlanden zum raubfischangeln und was soll ich sagen einen aussteiger und ich habe den ganzen tag vom boot aus geangelt, und das obwohl ich schöne sicheln auf mein echo hatte.

Also macht keinen Fehler fahrt nicht in die niederlande zum angeln.#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## smutje01 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also ich persönlich bin sehr sicher das der Bolmen nicht überfischt ist. Der See wird 
sicherlich für schwedische Verhältniss stärker befischt als manch anderer See.
Es gibt dort meines Wissens 2 Berufsfischer die sich eine Fläche von ca. 200km2 teilen.
Hinzu kommen die Anwohner die ebenfalls gerne mal ein Netz auslegen. Aber bei der
riesen Fläche kann ich mir eine Überfischung beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Die beiden Berufsfischer sorgen im übrigen für einen regelmäßigen Nachbesatz bei Zandern
und Salmoniden, sie entnehmen also nicht nur.
Die Stellnetze sind markiert und seit 2002 - 2007 immer an den gleichen Plätzen gesetzt
(südlicher Teil).

2002 bin ich das erste mal dort gewesen (überhaupt in Schweden) und dachte
das die Fische mir ins Boot springen. Tun sie aber nicht. Auch in Schweden und am
Bolmen muss man die Fische suchen. Gerade das ist am Bolmen aufgrund der 
Größe und Tiefe sehr schwierig. Hinzu kommen die Wetterbedingungen. Bei starkem Wind
ist oftmals ein fischen im Freiwasser nicht mehr möglich, es muss dann auf die zahlreichen
Buchten ausgewichen werden.

Meine Kumpels und ich befischen den Bolmen jetzt regelmäßig seit 2002. Einmal waren
wir am Asnen (Mai 2005) und haben superschlecht gefangen. Der Grund ist nicht der "schlechte
und überfischte" Asnen sondern ein Wettersturz von 18 auf 10 Grad Celsius und täglich starke
und wechselnde Winde vermiesten uns die Tour. Wir fischten am Asnen z.B. einen ganzen Tag 
mit Crista (Asnenfischer) den wir als Guide gebucht hatten. Crista bescheinigte uns ein 
gutes Angel Know-How und trotzdem konnten wir in 12 Stunden und der hervorragenden Ortskenntnis
 von Crista keinen einzigen Fisch zum Biss überreden. Ganze 15 Hechte bis 75cm und einen Zander
konnten wir zu viert in dieser Woche überlisten. Tja enttäuscht waren wir natürlich aber es fehlte
halt die Portion Wetterglück, sonst wäre schon ein bißchen mehr drin gewesen. Wir sind auch nicht
auf die Idee gekommen dem Asnen einen miesen Bestand zu bescheinigen nur weil wir schlecht Fisch
gefangen haben.

Der Bolmen ist meiner Meinung nach schwieriger als der Asnen zu befischen da viel tiefer. 
Bisher sind wir jedes Jahr am Bolmen "besser" geworden und fangen unseren Fisch. Dies liegt
vor allem an der besseren Ortskenntis und der See ist einem nicht mehr ganz so fremd.
Ganz klar haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht das die Wassertemperatur in den ersten 2m mindestens
12 Grad Celsius haben muss. Dann haben wir gut gefangen und zwar Hecht wie Zander. In den Buchten
eher kleine Hechte bis 80cm und beim schleppen im Freiwasser Hechte bis 1,11m. Massenfänge haben wir 
am Bolmen auch noch nicht erlebt, aber wir werden jedes Jahr erfolgreicher und lernen dazu.

Vermutlich ist es an kleineren Seen die auch nicht so groß und tief sind wie der Bolmen viel einfacher
mit dem fischen. Letztes Jahr haben wir Mad mit seiner Truppe am Bolmen getroffen. Auch Mad befischt den 
Bolmen regelmäßig und meist erfolgreich. Dies liegt daran das er hartnäckig geblieben ist und den See
besser kennengerlernt hat.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom Bolmen den wir im Juni 2007 wieder befischen#6


----------



## Sebÿ (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo smutje01!
Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch im Juni an den Bolmen.
Wann färst du denn? Ich bin vom 4.06 - 16.06.07 da.
Wird ein Urlaub mit vielen Premieren.
1.mal in Schweden 
1.mal sooooooo viel Wasserfläche
1.mal Angelurlaub mit der Freundin
1.mal Schleppen auf Hecht

Kannst du mir ein paar Ködertips für den Juni geben?
Angelt ihr auch auf Friedfische?
Vielen Dank 
Sebastian


----------



## smutje01 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moin Seby, wir sind vom 2.6. bis 9.6. am Bolmen :k  im südlichen Teil ..... siehe hier http://www.bolmen.com. 

Wir schleppen meistens auf Hecht im Freiwasser. Bisher bester Köder ist die Castaic Forelle in 23 cm. Diese wird geschleppt in ca. 4-6m Wassertiefe. Da Du 2 Ruten schleppen kannst würde ich einen Wobbler flach und einen tiefer schleppen, also z.B. 3m und 6m. So wirst Du sicherlich Hechte finden und fangen. Rapala Super Shad Rap und große Bomber Wobbler fangen ebenfalls. Die Castaic Forelle ist teuer aber es lohnt auf jeden Fall. Bei Bewölkung ruhig flacher schleppen, bei Sonne tiefer. 

Wir fischen meist in einem Becken bis 12 m Tiefe. Wenn Du Zander fangen möchtest schleppe hart am Grund. Mann´s 20+ Wobbler laufen an dünner geflochtener und 50m Entfernung ziemlich genau 9-10m tief. Wenn noch tiefer ein Schleppblei (Jardine Blei) 1,5m vor den Wobbler schalten. 

In den Buchten werfen wir Rapala Popper, Mann´s 1- Wobbler oder der Illex Hakamuru R fängt sehr gut. Auch der Effzett Blinker in Kupfer bringt Fisch. Meist wirst Du kleinere Hechte fangen.

Viel Spaß am Bolmen #6


----------



## abborre (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich kann diesen Humbug von Illxfreak nicht nachvollziehen, einfach unverständlich!!!

Im Vorwege seiner Reise wurde von erfahrenen Leuten gewarnt.
Ich habe den Bolmen schon lange nicht gefischt, aber schlecht ist er bestimmt nicht, wie die anderen Kollegen schreiben.

Der März, zumal der Anfang ist ein beknackter Raubfischmonat.
Die Fische stehen zwischen Baum und Borke, nämlich überall und nirgends. Hecht und Barsch sind  im Laich und warten auf den Startschuß, um in die Laichregionen zu ziehen.  
Die wechselhafte Witterung ist ein zusätzliches Handicap.

Selbst beim Eisangeln liegen bescheidene Erfolge und tagelange Nullnummern  meiner schwedischen Freunde dicht bei einander.

Erst jetzt, Anfang April, beginnen einige Spezialisten, in gewissen Gewässern, auf Großhechte zu angeln.


----------



## Sebÿ (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi! 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich denke das unser Ferienhaus ganz in der Nähe ist.
HIER haben wir Haus 28 gebucht.
Die Tips werde ich sicher beherzigen, 
aber ob ich mir die teuerste Forelle der Welt:q kaufen werde,
weiß ich noch nicht.
Falls von eurer Seite keiner was dagegen hat,
würde ich mich freuen wenn wir mal zusammen 
losziehen würden.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Christoph1978 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Seby und Smutje,
ich bin mit 3 Kumpels in der Zeit vom 05. - 14.06. am Kösen, der ja bekanntlich direkt neben dem Bolmen (süd-östlich) liegt. Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnte man sich ja mal auf nen Bier treffen und Erfahrungen austauschen. Wie wärs?

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Sebÿ (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi!
Also da sag ich nicht nein!
Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr zum Grillen und Bierchen 
schlabbern mal rüber kommen oder wir (meine Freundin und ich) 
kommen zu euch. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mal zusammen
Fische ärgern. Die Tageskarten sind ja für wenig Geld zu haben.
Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken dann können wir 
E-Mailadressen oder Telefonnummern tauschen.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## smutje01 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Seby, Hallo Christoph,

ja klar können wir uns auf ein Bierchen treffen. Ich hoffe das wir dieses Jahr mehr Wetterglück haben, dann wird es eine gute Zeit|supergri  Der Kösen hat mich schon immer interessiert vor allem weil wir an dem immer vorbeifahren wenn es nach Ljungby zum einkaufen geht. 
@ Christoph
Warst Du vorher schon mal am Kösen oder dieses Jahr zum ersten mal ?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwedenpeter (29. März 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hej,

ich bin zwar kein Freund von den großen schwedischen Gewässern sondern angel mehr in den kleinen Seen drum herum, aber hier einmal eine Karte vom Bolmen:
http://www.kartguiden.com/mappage.asp?MapID=234

Sehr deutlich sieht man die angrenzenden Gewässer. Ich denke, jeder Schwedenurlauber weiß um die dortigen Wetterverhältnisse und es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, das selbst in Schweden die Fische auf bestimmte äußere Faktoren, hier also Wetterlage, sensibel reagieren. Wenn also in dem großen Bolmensee nichts zu fangen ist, dann geht es eben an eines der vielen Nachbargewässer  .

Ich habe es desöfteren erlebt, das Freunde von mir am großen Bolmensee und auch am Vänernsee gewesen sind und weniger gefangen hatte als ich in den kleinen Nachbarseen, aber ...
meine Freunde hatten i.d.R. die größeren Fische und auch größere Artenauswahl an der Angel gehabt.

Ich finde es übrigens sehr interessant, wenn ich in Schweden bin und um meine Fische kämpfen muss. 

Hejda

Peter


----------



## smutje01 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Schwedenpeter, 

Beissflauten bei wechselnder Wetterlage kennen wir zu genüge #d  Die letzten beiden Schwedenurlaube liefen von daher eher mäßig. An solchen Tagen haben wir uns schon öfters gefragt wie es dann wohl an den kleineren Seen läuft.

Dieses Jahr sind ein paar Boardies nebenan auf dem kleineren Kösen. Mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr wird. Noch 8 Wochen #6


----------



## Schwedenpeter (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Smutje,

dann wünsche ich Dir Petri Heil; bei mir sind es noch 25 Tage (Värmland).
#
Peter


----------



## Nightstalker (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bolmen-Macht keinen Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi,
ich war nun schon dreimal am Bolmen und kann nicht sagen daß er überfischt ist. Im Gegenteil, wir haben jedes Jahr besser gefangen als im Jahr zuvor. Meist vom Boot aus geschleppt haben sich als besonders fängig auf Hecht und Barsch erwiesen:
Fox Vibrax Spinner in neon orange, Tormentor Wobbler 8cm Forellenoptik, der Zalt Wobbler in Kobaltblau sowie Gufis in Barschoptik/Firetiger.
Die Morgenstunden zwischen 4-7 Uhr haben sich dabei als echte Beissgarantie entpuppt, während tagsüber eher wenig geht....


----------

